# Places to go and see in SF



## Jordanp (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm looking to go to San Francisco in the summer sometime around June and was wondering what are some must see places and must go to restaurants. I have a few on the list already for restaurants but want to know if there is somewhere special to go for food/knives/culture.


----------



## easy13 (Feb 20, 2015)

Eat - State Bird Provisions, Coi, Nopa, Commonwealth, Mission Chinese Food.... Knives - Bernal Cutlery


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 20, 2015)

Yup, Bernal 

http://bernalcutlery.com

I really like SPQR for food. 

http://www.spqrsf.com


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 20, 2015)

"Just for You Cafe" in Dogpatch is my go to breakfast joint. I love their Longanisa and the beignets aren't too shabby. The coffee has a hempy funk that is interesting too.


----------



## Jordanp (Feb 20, 2015)

On the list I had Coi, tartine bakery, Bar tartine, misson chinese, state bird provisons rest was up in the air but the suggestions sound good so far :doublethumbsup:


----------



## foodaholic (Feb 20, 2015)

I was a stage at Coi and it was amazing to eat and work there, Cotogna was one of my favorite lunch spots around that area


----------



## TurdMuffin (Feb 22, 2015)

If you go to a coffee shop and see brown sugar on the counter put some in your coffee. So so good


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 22, 2015)

+1 to Bernal Cutlery.

I love this place.

Mowgs


----------



## daveb (Feb 22, 2015)

Is it ever summer in SF?


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Feb 22, 2015)

I work at Mission Chinese, would be glad to have you. 

Actually, it's quite warm in SF all year it feels like now. We haven't had consistent foggy, cold weather in almost 5 years.


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 22, 2015)

daveb said:


> Is it ever summer in SF?



Short answer: No. 

Long Answer: No. 

Mowgs.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 24, 2015)

SF is pretty self explanatory. just getting here is awesome. finding things to do...easy. just walk out of your hotel. the city itself is tiny.

food. oh lordie. YELP is huge here..everyone has an opinion. finding food is damn easy. i know dives more than the stiff upper lip places. to tell you the truth, lately at least..i think OAKLAND is having the more exciting food revolution.


----------



## cadberry (Feb 24, 2015)

If you like oysters and seafood I suggest Hyde St. Seafood Raw Bar and Grill. They have a daily happy hour and delicious oysters and fish. Also, the lobster bisque is the best bisque I have ever had. A great place to eat in Russian Hill.

Anthony


----------



## tkern (Feb 24, 2015)

TBD and AQ are two places run by a friend of mine. Very good food and atmosphere.


----------



## Jordanp (Apr 29, 2015)

Bringing it back from the grave! Hotel recommendations around the mission district or just outside?

Edit: was looking at the metro hotel and The Inn at San Francisco but the metro is only available for half my stay and thought i'd check here first.

PS. keep it as budget as possible while not being dirty. thanks.


----------



## HelplessCorgis (May 8, 2015)

I would look into AirBnB for anything in the Mission. There aren't many hotels worth looking at in the Mission in my opinion.


----------



## Jordanp (May 9, 2015)

HelplessCorgis said:


> I would look into AirBnB for anything in the Mission. There aren't many hotels worth looking at in the Mission in my opinion.



Tbh it's for convenience since were not renting a car and either taking transit, taxi or walking.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 11, 2015)

J. i am more versed in the dive joints. SF is full of them.

no..correction..i am more versed in the dives and non-high brow joints. a fun place that i havent been in a while. Tommy's Joint. fun hof-brau. good braised dishes. people love the oxtail. i like the turkey drumstick. beer list for days. it is a good fun late night place. you may run across Metallica band members. if you have an open mind and want some culture shock ASIA-SF. i'll let you google it. decent food..fun show.

BEACH BLANKET BABYLON. fun show. long running. but ever changing. political satire at it's finest. super funny. coming from canada, you may lose some of the inside jokes aimed at our government.

you can swing a cat by the tail and slap a good restuarant from any corner here. there is no shortage.

PM me if you need some dive recommendations. lots of noodle and dumpling joints.


----------



## HelplessCorgis (May 12, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> if you have an open mind and want some culture shock ASIA-SF. i'll let you google it. decent food..fun show.



Asia-SF is a one of a kind establishment, bring your friends and watch in awe...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 12, 2015)

maybe stay south of market? lots to see and do. local color, local insanity. super fun. you can get to the mission super easy. 

Bart is pretty easy to navigate.


----------



## CutFingers (May 14, 2015)

Get lost in the city and follow food with your nose. If it smells good outside, it's probably tasty inside. Go to Toronado to be a hipster with a beer. Also go to City Beer if you are into beer. 

Bernal Cutlery is supposed to be nice...I might go see for myself.


----------



## Jordanp (May 14, 2015)

CutFingers said:


> Get lost in the city and follow food with your nose. If it smells good outside, it's probably tasty inside. Go to Toronado to be a hipster with a beer. Also go to City Beer if you are into beer.
> 
> Bernal Cutlery is supposed to be nice...I might go see for myself.



Thanks! going to Bernal for sure and might check one of those out places out to get some delicious beer.


----------

